

XKCD Geohasing - South Pole Station - alemhnan
http://blog.xkcd.com/2012/02/27/geohashing-2/

======
celticjames
It's almost 100 years since Scott died on his expedition to the South Pole (29
March 1912). We live in a science fiction future.

